# Upcoming Show in CT



## VTcoach (Jun 28, 2005)

*WGSDC of East Conn is hosting a Show and Breed Survey*

*Saturday, June 16, 2012*
*SV Judge Wilhelm Nordsieck*
*9:00 am ~ Show (check in times will be posted on website)*
*3:30 pm ~ Breed Survey*

*Event Chair/Contact: Rich Leblond*
*Phone: 860-428-9220*
*Email: [email protected]*

*Please visit our website for all entry info: www.wgsdcofeastconn.com*


----------

